# Java unter Linux konfigurieren



## enrix (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte gern die java Version auf meinem Computer aktualisieren. Ich habe das Betriebssystem openSuse 11.1 installiert und würde gern eine andere(Java 6) java jre unter /usr/local/jre systemweit verwenden. Ich habe die JAVA_HOME Umgebungsvariable im Verzeichnis /etc/profile.d/umgebungsvariablen.sh gesetzt,

```
export JAVA_HOME=/usr/local/jre/bin
```


wenn ich mich jedoch anmelde und den Befehl

```
java --version
```
ausführe, wird immer noch die  version 5 angezeigt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit systemweit die Java version 6 aus  dem Pfad /usr/local/jre/ zu verwenden?

OpenSuse stellt eine Datei /etc/java/java.conf zur verfügung. Jedoch weiß ich nicht genau wie ich die Variablen JAVA_LIBDIR, JNI_LIBDIR richtig setzen muss. Ich habe  dort daher die gleichen Einstellungen der Umgebungsvariable festgelegt. Jedoch auch hier keine java verson 6.

beste Grüße 
Enrix


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Oktober 2009)

Schau dir einfach mal diesen Thread an Thread. Da steht wie du env-Variablen dauerhaft setzt. Du musst eigentlich nur deine entsprechenden Sachen einsetzen.
Abgesehen davon sollte doch Suse irgendwo nen Pakage für jre6 haben? Oder warum probierst du nicht mal openjdk?


----------

